# Twisp Aero review



## Waine (16/1/16)

I want to review the Twisp Aero. My reason is to save vaping newbies from making a misinformed, possibly wrong decision when entering the wonderful world of vaping.

Like many others on this forum, as a naive newbie, 2 weeks ago I started out with the Twisp. I chose the Aero as the salesman at the oh so much spoken about kiosks at the major shopping malls convinced me it was a great powerful device. The power of advertising and clever sales talk will suck you in to the wrong path, trust me.

Firstly all the connecting threads have too few threads making the parts not connect tightly enough. This results in juice leaking into the battery section through the tiny coil. 

Secondly, you have to clean all the connection posts and mouth piece at least 3 times a day if you don't want a mal function. If you buy this lightweight unit, also buy lots of boxes of tissues and ear buds. 

The atomiser holds a tiny amount of juice. Every time you fill it, you have to clean the inner bore.

The mouth piece gurgles most of the time requiring regular cleaning. Often I get a taste of raw juice in my mouth when doing a mouth to lung hit.

Thirdly, the Twisp "Pure tobacco" and "Signature" tobacco burns my throat after the first few hits. It seem that only after the device is fired a few times and warms up, then the hits become smoother. Of course, the salesman is going to tell you to: "Only buy Twisp Juice as it is designed especially to work in Twisp atomisers." This is limiting if you want to experiment with the myrid of juices out there.

If you enjoy big hits and making big vape clouds, this is the wrong device for you. It's more for a person who enjoys light puffs and blowing out medium clouds. If you are a moderate to heavy vapourer then this is definitely not for you.

The only thing nice about it is it looks quite trendy. It will look nice at a social function. But it won't look nice when you have to take it apart and clean it.

I am still on the same coil that it came with in the box. This is a small plus.

I made a huge mistake by wasting R1000 on it. When you see what is out there at the numerous vape shops and after reading this, and other forums you realise that there are dozens of much better devices out there for a few extra hundred Rands. 

For example, a week later, I bought an iLeaf iStick 60 Watt temperature control Mod with a Melo 2 tank plus a battery for R1550 from The Vape Shop in Gateway shopping centre. This device is amazing for its price. It's like comparing a Mini to a BMW. There are many other devices in that price range which will blow your mind compared to this little Twisp minnow.

In conclusion: read this forum and make an informed decision before you dive into the Twisp world. Otherwise you may end up like me with a dose of "buyers remorse".









Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 4


----------



## foGGyrEader (16/1/16)

Good review...


----------



## Clouder (16/1/16)

@Waine thanks for the review. As for the burning throat matter, keep in mind that Twisp E-Juices are 18Mg, and I think that alone might play a major role in the throat hit issue you've been having...

That said, I had a drag of Twisp Tobacco on a Twisp Aero today, and I really hated it. It tasted like crap to me. I don't like Tobacco e-juices in general, but this was really horrible!

A friend of mine purchased an Aero today. He's really not into DIY, I don't think he will enjoy coiling and wicking, so I really think the Aero will suit his application very well (as long as he vapes!!!). Also, @Casper had a Aero, he vaped the _living daylights out of it_, and I don't recall him ever complaining about it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Casper (16/1/16)

Yes, no, I have put it through its paces!! Lol

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (16/1/16)

Clouder said:


> @Waine thanks for the review. As for the burning throat matter, keep in mind that Twisp E-Juices are 18Mg, and I think that alone might play a major role in the throat hit issue you've been having...
> 
> That said, I had a drag of Twisp Tobacco on a Twisp Aero today, and I really hated it. It tasted like crap to me. I don't like Tobacco e-juices in general, but this was really horrible!
> 
> A friend of mine purchased an Aero today. He's really not into DIY, I don't think he will enjoy coiling and wicking, so I really think the Aero will suit his application very well (as long as he vapes!!!). Also, @Casper had a Aero, he vaped the _living daylights out of it_, and I don't recall him ever complaining about it.


@Clouder. I hear you. Speak to your friend after 2 weeks. Then come back to this thread and write his opinion on the Aero.

Look, it's not a rubbish unit and I won't lambaste it. But seriously, there are just so many better units on the many vape shop shelves and electronic shops. Especially machines that don't require as much "attention" as the Aero. The thrust of my point is: shop around before you buy a Twisp Aero. 



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (16/1/16)

Casper said:


> Yes, no, I have put it through its paces!! Lol
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


@Casper I must admit: I am also giving the Aero a hard run for its money. I have been through 2 boxes of 2 ply tissues --LOL. If anyone can "test drive" an atomiser it's me. I am a heavy smoker and whenever I have a medical check up, the doctors tell me I have a massive lung capacity. So I guess my possible bias towards my Aero lies in the fact that I am a potential cloud chaser.


I will update this thread in a few weeks to give fair feedback.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## n00b13 (16/1/16)

My eGo One XL (AKA Aero) is my backup device and the second one I bought. Although my eVic + Subtank is leaps and bounds ahead of this thing, it's not a bad device per se. 
Firstly, chuck the crappy coil that came with it and spend R50 on an RBA. That should fix most of your leaking and gurgling issues and it's probably one of the easiest devices to rewick
Secondly, stay far away from their juices and buy 6/9mg from our local vendors Vape King VK4 is great in there, so is Noggy Rock from MMM! Many others too, those are my top 2 in 'Aero'
Filling sucks, I use a syringe with a blunt tip needle on my eGo (as well as eGo mini, impossible to fill without)
Fantastic little stealth device though. 

TLDR: although I'm no fan of twisp, the aero is a decent entry level device once you 'understand' it better, but better options for that price. Since you own it already, make he best of it. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Waine (16/1/16)

@noob13 I hear you. I agree that the Aero is cool for a quick stealth hit in the shopping centre. Even in a movie house LOL. However, if the Aero were that great, I would not have bought 2 Eleaf 60W TC with Melo 2 atomisers in the space of 1 week. One for the office and one for home. They are such brilliant devices. 

Lastly, let me not be the one to steal the thunder of any Twisp Aero die hards out there. I just have bigger and better aspirations for my vaping experience. (With less boxes of tissues)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/1/16)

n00b13 said:


> My eGo One XL (AKA Aero) is my backup device


My backup device is a ijust 2, for the price of a twisp aero you can almost buy 2 X I just 2 (i paid R510.00 for my ijust 2). And there is no comparison what so ever. The ijust 2 will litteraly blow the areo to sh@t. ( My opinion)


----------



## n00b13 (16/1/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> My backup device is a ijust 2, for the price of a twisp aero you can almost buy 2 X I just 2 (i paid R510.00 for my ijust 2). And there is no comparison what so ever. The ijust 2 will litteraly blow the areo to sh@t. ( My opinion)


I'm not trying to argue that the aero is a great device. In hindsight I would have bought the ijust, but only learnt about it after I bought the eGo. 
What I tried to say was this, if I had to review the eGo when I bought it, it would have been very similar to that of the OP. I had endless issues. So if you are in the market, get an ijust. If you have already bought the eGo/aero, you can make life easier for yourself by understanding the device better


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cespian (17/1/16)

At Twisp, you basically pay for the brand. It is technically a rebranded eGo One. To put into perspective, consider Apple products, they have great marketing, and despite selling "ancient" technology, people buy it because they associate with the brand and assumed superior quality. I mean, I went to the movies the other day to watch Star Wars and there was a Twisp advert... in the freakin movies! Naturally possible converts would go for a brand that's being advertised in reputable places (like a freakin cinema - sorry, can't get over it lol).

I have been through all of the twisp devices (except that newish thin thing [forget what it's called]). My experience with the Aero; the coils were terrible (had to change within 3 to 4 days), but not sure if they have improved it in the past few months since I've last used it (btw, I used the Aero device exclusively for a month). I used to dilute their juices (bought their 18mg nic and a 0mg nic hence vaping 9mg) and it vaped wonderfully for me at the time, until I discovered DIY. Used it as a mouth to lung machine. I agree with the leaking and found myself carrying a hanky for refills. Removing the tanks bottom base from the battery was a pain and I'm pretty sure The Hulk would struggle to get that thing loose (I'm pretty sure that I've only removed the base from the battery thrice in the month that I used it). All in all, it worked ok for me and gave me the satisfaction I needed to not swing back to stinkies. Once I switched to lung hits and got myself the Kanger ST Mini and a couple of Atties, I gave my Aero to a friend who is currently still using the tank (coupled with an iStick 30w). 

Would I recommend it to anyone; probably not. There are cheaper, better-performing devices that can fit the exact requirements for such a device (iJust 2 as an example)... All boils down to what the vaper actually requires.

PS. I wouldn't buy an Apple product either  (had an iPad 2 though)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Waine (17/1/16)

Cespian said:


> At Twisp, you basically pay for the brand. It is technically a rebranded eGo One. To put into perspective, consider Apple products, they have great marketing, and despite selling "ancient" technology, people buy it because they associate with the brand and assumed superior quality. I mean, I went to the movies the other day to watch Star Wars and there was a Twisp advert... in the freakin movies! Naturally possible converts would go for a brand that's being advertised in reputable places (like a freakin cinema - sorry, can't get over it lol).
> 
> I have been through all of the twisp devices (except that newish thin thing [forget what it's called]). My experience with the Aero; the coils were terrible (had to change within 3 to 4 days), but not sure if they have improved it in the past few months since I've last used it (btw, I used the Aero device exclusively for a month). I used to dilute their juices (bought their 18mg nic and a 0mg nic hence vaping 9mg) and it vaped wonderfully for me at the time, until I discovered DIY. Used it as a mouth to lung machine. I agree with the leaking and found myself carrying a hanky for refills. Removing the tanks bottom base from the battery was a pain and I'm pretty sure The Hulk would struggle to get that thing loose (I'm pretty sure that I've only removed the base from the battery thrice in the month that I used it). All in all, it worked ok for me and gave me the satisfaction I needed to not swing back to stinkies. Once I switched to lung hits and got myself the Kanger ST Mini and a couple of Atties, I gave my Aero to a friend who is currently still using the tank (coupled with an iStick 30w).
> 
> ...


@Cespain Thanks for your objective take on this device. Just to add, the guy at the famous Twisp kiosk near me had no clue when I asked him how many ml of nicotine there was in the Twisp pure and signature tobacco juices. He mentioned something like: 0.6 MG per drop but I was not convinced. I was under the impression that they were 3mg strength. I was hitting these juices hard on my "Fishbone" RDA with a duel coil and feeling a bit on the ill side sometimes. No wonder!!! Can anyone confirm for sure that these juices are indeed 18mg? I only vape tobacco juice and if these are 18 mg I fear I may overdose in my Fishbone and Melo 2.

PS. The coils must have improved as I am on day 16 with the first issue factory coil. Flavour is still the same. I have dry burned the coil twice though. I also flick the coil out into a tissue now and again.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/1/16)

n00b13 said:


> My eGo One XL (AKA Aero) is my backup device


Sorry bud maybe I spat out words wrong.
What I was trying to say is i would rather purchase many other devices (ie ego one/mega/emow, ijust 2,subvod ) any day instead of the twisp. Not only are these devices cheaper than some of the twisp devices but out performance the twisp. As @Cespian pointed out, I too think twisp still does have a lot of loyal customers but that is only because alot of the consumers are blind sided by what is put in front of them. (Once again this is my opinion).
Keep calm and vape
clouds4days


----------



## Cespian (17/1/16)

Waine said:


> @Cespain Thanks for your objective take on this device. Just to add, the guy at the famous Twisp kiosk near me had no clue when I asked him how many ml of nicotine there was in the Twisp pure and signature tobacco juices. He mentioned something like: 0.6 MG per drop but I was not convinced. I was under the impression that they were 3mg strength. I was hitting these juices hard on my "Fishbone" RDA with a duel coil and feeling a bit on the ill side sometimes. No wonder!!! Can anyone confirm for sure that these juices are indeed 18mg? I only vape tobacco juice and if these are 18 mg I fear I may overdose in my Fishbone and Melo 2.
> 
> PS. The coils must have improved as I am on day 16 with the first issue factory coil. Flavour is still the same. I have dry burned the coil twice though. I also flick the coil out into a tissue now and again.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Most definitely 18mg. Either 18 or 0mg. No other nicotine options are available. 

Woah, vaping 18mg on a dripper... you must have a crap load of hair on your chest lol.


----------



## Waine (17/1/16)

Cespian said:


> Most definitely 18mg. Either 18 or 0mg. No other nicotine options are available.
> 
> Woah, vaping 18mg on a dripper... you must have a crap load of hair on your chest lol.


@Cespain Thanks for that. I now know not to use Twisp Juice in my shallow Fishbone RDA. No wonder my throat felt like I had swallowed a steel brush after hitting the juice, why my head felt like it wanted to explode and my lungs felt like they had lead inside. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/1/16)

Thank you for your impressions, @Waine.

The CLR (rebuildable) coil head makes a huge difference to the quality of the vape on the Aero/Ego One. I totally agree with @n00b13's initial post above. Have recently helped a family friend to switch over to the CLR. Besides the huge cost saving, he is over the moon with how much better his gear now behaves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (19/1/16)

Update on my Twisp Aero Coil. 

As much as I have written a few negative aspects about the Twisp Aero, I just want to update any Twisp die hards or enthusiasts. I am still using the same factory issue coil for 19 days in a row since I bought it, vaping quite substantiality and it is working perfectly. I just do what the salesman told me: I clean all the parts properly 3 times a day with a tissue. My point is, one poster here said his coils expired every 5 or 6 days and he wondered if the coils have improved. Well they may just have improved.



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## WARMACHINE (20/1/16)

Great review. I have had bad experiences with Twisp, and won't touch their product again. They have done a great marketing effort for the E-Cig industry (and themselves), but with success comes the lack of service, and untrained staff. Unfortunately I think a lot of Twisp users go back to stinkies, due to the sub standard product.


----------



## Waine (20/1/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Great review. I have had bad experiences with Twisp, and won't touch their product again. They have done a great marketing effort for the E-Cig industry (and themselves), but with success comes the lack of service, and untrained staff. Unfortunately I think a lot of Twisp users go back to stinkies, due to the sub standard product.


@WARMACHINE I too will never go back to Twisp. If you think, the Twisp Aero costs R1000. The eLeaf ijust2 costs R645, for something more powerful and better in all aspects according to all the reviews I have read. Do the maths. In hindsight I would have rather started my vaping journey with the iJust 2 and I would advise any beginners to do so too. In fact, I intend to get an I just 2 as I enjoy the simplicity and from what I have gathered it is a "nice to have" As part of my vaping arsenal. 

Having said that, I must give Twisp credit for starting my vaping journey as I would never have started if I diddnt check it out at the kiosk on new years eve 2015, out of sheer curiosity. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jan (20/1/16)

I think the Ego one got a lot of unnecessary negative publicity because it is associated with the Twisp Aero. The only reason why I have not bought a subtank mini or subvod is that they don't perform better than my Ego one. Trust me I have tried to convince myself many times to buy a subtank.

Two things that might be in my favor is that I have never used the standard coils, I rebuild the Clr coils to 0.6ohm using 26g kanthal and I use good quality SA liquid (mostly vikings vape).

Who knows maybe I am just lucky


----------



## cfm78910 (20/1/16)

Waine said:


> I want to review the Twisp Aero. My reason is to save vaping newbies from making a misinformed, possibly wrong decision when entering the wonderful world of vaping.
> 
> Like many others on this forum, as a naive newbie, 2 weeks ago I started out with the Twisp. I chose the Aero as the salesman at the oh so much spoken about kiosks at the major shopping malls convinced me it was a great powerful device. The power of advertising and clever sales talk will suck you in to the wrong path, trust me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andre (20/1/16)

Jan said:


> I think the Ego one got a lot of unnecessary negative publicity because it is associated with the Twisp Aero. The only reason why I have not bought a subtank mini or subvod is that they don't perform better than my Ego one. Trust me I have tried to convince myself many times to buy a subtank.
> 
> Two things that might be in my favor is that I have never used the standard coils, I rebuild the Clr coils to 0.6ohm using 26g kanthal and I use good quality SA liquid (mostly vikings vape).
> 
> Who knows maybe I am just lucky


No, you are not just lucky. HRH also uses the CLR coil units and is more than happy with her TRON and Ego One. From what I have read and from testimonies by a few friends, the commercial coils are prone to cause leaking. Just a week or two ago I helped a family friend (who had been complaining about the leaking from his Twisp Aero) to switch over to the CLR rebuildable unit - he is over the moon - and is saving money.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (20/1/16)

Waine said:


> @WARMACHINE I too will never go back to Twisp. If you think, the Twisp Aero costs R1000. The eLeaf ijust2 costs R645, for something more powerful and better in all aspects according to all the reviews I have read. Do the maths. In hindsight I would have rather started my vaping journey with the iJust 2 and I would advise any beginners to do so too. In fact, I intend to get an I just 2 as I enjoy the simplicity and from what I have gathered it is a "nice to have" As part of my vaping arsenal.
> 
> Having said that, I must give Twisp credit for starting my vaping journey as I would never have started if I diddnt check it out at the kiosk on new years eve 2015, out of sheer curiosity.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Very, very true

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Calvinh (20/12/16)

This is a relatively old thread but seeing how i can personally relate to the OP comments i thought i would throw my 2 cents. I used to smoke Hubbly/Hookah growing up and went onto stinkies and then finally landed up at Twisp getting my first Clearo - Fast Forward to 6 months ago i purchased the Aero (This was all prior to googling and landing in this forum) As i am a DL vaper as i pull like i would a Hubbly i decided the Aero was best for my needs as the Airflow was better than the rest of the Twisp devices. After a few days the runs started (Leaking) i became that guy walking around with folded tissue in my pocket blowing/clearing my device every 2 hours. When i went back to the stall as per above comments they told me to clean it 2 - 3 times a day and to stick tissue in the mouth piece and place it upside down when not in use! Ya right ...... Eventually after much complaining one of the guys from Twisp advised me to rather use the 0.5ohm coils and they also Upgraded my battery to the 2200mah (No cost they kept original) and this did help somewhat with the leaking and does push out better taste/clouds.

I eventually gave up on my Aero and bought a Ijust S (10 x Better and around 25% Cheaper) but can see i will be wanting to upgrade soon though so glad i found this forum and can see what options come up for sale.
*
TIP IF YOU HAVE AN AERO AND CANT/WONT CHANGE:* If you find it is leaking try the 0.5ohm coil and try get them to upgrade your battery to the 2200mah if it gurgles roll the corner of a tissue into a point and insert it down the mouth piece and turn it upside and flick the device. You will go through a lot of juice like this but its better than it pooling in your mouth.

After a not so complementary review on HelloPeter Twisp actually contacted me and are going to refund most of my money after i handed there device back on Saturday.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAVaper (30/4/17)

I still use my Aero regularly and I cannot complain.
It leaks but so does many of the other tanks and devices I have tried. 

Was wondering, will the eGo one coils fit the Aero?
What about the CLR head?


----------



## Spongebob (30/4/17)

I recently bought a Nautilus mini and at the same time got a JustFog clearomiser, cause i like MTL vaping and read here that the Twisp ego style clearomisers are basically JustFog rebrands, but that the JustFog is way better in terms of no leaks, flavour, etc..... Well, i can now vouch for that even though i have never used a Twisp, i can honestly say that the JustFog is a stellar performer, no leaks and really great flavour even for a top coil device (18 mg Twisp Litchi and Pear in the tank) In fact when i go out on the town, both the Nautilus and JustFog are always along for the ride and i switch between the two, and i know i risk being stoned by the Nautilus stallwarts  but some if not most days, i prefer the JustFog??!     

So IMHO (newbie opinion) if you're struggling with your Twisp, get a JustFog, and pop it on an Ego style battery and Bob's ur uncle!!!    







Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/4/17)

Nice one @Spongebob 
I hear you on the Justfog
I also have one and didnuse it a lot and enjoyed it a lot. Vaped Liqua's Cuban Cigar 18mg in there for several months. You are right it doesnt leak

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Blacklung (30/4/17)

SAVaper said:


> I still use my Aero regularly and I cannot complain.
> It leaks but so does many of the other tanks and devices I have tried.
> 
> Was wondering, will the eGo one coils fit the Aero?
> What about the CLR head?



I'm long past using pre-made coils and have been using th eGo One CLR coils to rebuild for about 8months now. No complaints, i build my coils to 0.8ohms ( my sweet spot ) on the Areo with the 2200mah battery.
Also never had problem with leaks...maybe just "luck"

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (1/5/17)

Blacklung said:


> I'm long past using pre-made coils and have been using th eGo One CLR coils to rebuild for about 8months now. No complaints, i build my coils to 0.8ohms ( my sweet spot ) on the Areo with the 2200mah battery.
> Also never had problem with leaks...maybe just "luck"



Thanks. I will give it a go.


----------

